# Why am I having MRV Problems?



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

So I have Three HR-24 DVRs and One H-24 HD Receiver. A few times I can't view a recorded show from the bedroom on my livingroom DVR. The message I get is that the master bedroom DVR has been disconnected from the network, BUT when I immediately go to the bedroom DVR, I'm able to pull and watch a show that was recorded in the livingroom! Which tells me that in fact, the bedroom receiver is NOT disconnected from the network. 

If it was disconnected from the network, I would not be able to stream a show from the livingroom.

I have manually set all IP addresses for each receiver (outside my DHCP range).

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot... resetting the box fixes the problem. I don't want to have to reset the box everyday that I want to watch a recorded show


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This problem is surfacing more lately, and in fact I'm having these issues too, which I haven't had in a very long time.
The router seems to be what's causing this, so a temp work-a-round might be to disconnect the DECA ICK from the router and reboot all the receivers so they use their internal network IPs. This should keep them all MRVing for the time being.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Some people have had a little luck using the yellow button to re-sort the playlist, then sort it back to the way it was. Try that the next time it happens. If it works, it would save having to do the reset.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This problem is surfacing more lately, and in fact I'm having these issues too, which I haven't had in a very long time.
> The router seems to be what's causing this, so a temp work-a-round might be to disconnect the DECA ICK from the router and reboot all the receivers so they use their internal network IPs. This should keep them all MRVing for the time being.


I had that problem over the weekend. I was watching a show and the HR froze up. Immediately, the HRs started dropping off the DECA system until only a couple were left. Yesterday, I took the eSATA (a Seagate Xtreme) apart and put the HDD in an MX-1 and the problem was resolved. The problem was the eSATA enclosure. The HDD is working well in the MX-1, so far.

I also had that problem with a 20-700 with a 2TB internal. That time it was the DECA module. Changed it and the system was fine.

Rich


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Try setting DHCP lease times as low as possible. Have seen this several times and this setting has worked every time. Also corrects the intermittent network connection problem seen on the VOD side.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Actually, I have the IP address set on each receiver outside the range of my DHCP, so it shouldn't be using the DHCP to assign an IP.

I haven't tried refreshing the playlist trick yet though.

The main problem I'm having is that the bedroom unit doesn't actually disconnect from the network (as I'm able to go to the bedroom and watch a movie that was recorded in the livingroom)... the "My Playlist" is giving me the error message that it can't play the show because the bedroom has been disconnected (which it hasn't)... resetting fixes the error message...

Is it common that you have to reset these boxes several times a week?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This problem is surfacing more lately, and in fact I'm having these issues too, which I haven't had in a very long time.
> The router seems to be what's causing this, so a temp work-a-round might be to disconnect the DECA ICK from the router and reboot all the receivers so they use their internal network IPs. This should keep them all MRVing for the time being.


+1. I had the exact same freakin' problem. I even called D* and they came and swapped out a DVR. That fixed the problem for maybe two days.

I've subsequently discovered that I can correct the entire issue by just powering down my DSL modem.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> Is it common that you have to reset these boxes several times a week?


No, _especially_ if you're using manually assigned IP's outside the DHCP range.

I wonder if there might be a suspect physical connection somewhere in your network? Might want to check out this DECA diagnostics thread and weigh-in there, if your test result numbers look suspect.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got installed last week and have been having this problem. I have called service they tell me to reset the boxes. The stange part is that problem has been mostly with the new HR-24. The other boxes seem to work most of the time (90% of the time). 

I am going to keep look for a pattern but haven't found one yet. I will call service back when I can give them details. I have 5 HDDVR and service told me they have been seeing the issue for people that have a large number of HD boxes.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful..


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Snapaniac said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Actually, I have the IP address set on each receiver outside the range of my DHCP, so it shouldn't be using the DHCP to assign an IP.
> 
> ...


Actually, the bedroom unit may be disconnecting from the network for a short period of time, then reconnecting with the network. If that's what is happening, then the living room box isn't detecting when the bedroom unit reconnects with the network.

I agree with Steve. Because this is not normal, and even less normal when using static IP addresses like you are, running the diagnostics might point you to a physical issue with the network.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I'll run diagnostics this evening and post what the results are.

Do I just go into the menu/system setup for the diagnostics?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> Thanks for the help! I'll run diagnostics this evening and post what the results are.
> 
> Do I just go into the menu/system setup for the diagnostics?
> 
> Thanks!


No. Check out that thread. You have to hit front panel GUIDE and RIGHT ARROW simultaneously. It's a bit tricky, at first.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, I tried checking out that thread but got a message saying I didn't have permission to access that thread!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Snapaniac said:


> Hey, I tried checking out that thread but got a message saying I didn't have permission to access that thread!


That's because its on the "Cutting Edge" (CE) forum which requires special registration first to access.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> Hey, I tried checking out that thread but got a message saying I didn't have permission to access that thread!


Ya. Sorry about that. You'll need to "opt-in" to the Cutting Edge group. Information on how to do that can be found here.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I ran the test and here are the results (although I don't know yet quite what they mean)

Node 0 - Phy level = 37
Node 1 - Pny level = N/A (this is the box that I ran the test from)
Node 2 - Phy level = 36
Node 3 - Phy level = 31
Node 4 - Phy level = 33

Dropped session count is 0


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Snapaniac said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I ran the test and here are the results (although I don't know yet quite what they mean)
> 
> Node 0 - Phy level = 37
> Node 1 - Pny level = N/A (this is the box that I ran the test from)
> ...


These values are the dB loss of each measured node. The N/A cannot be measured at the node you're testing from but can tested at another 24 series receiver or HD-DVR.

The second portion of the test (you may have missed), try test again and press the "Phy rate Mesh" tab. This will return your bit-rate performance (speed of the DECA cloud).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I ran the test and here are the results (although I don't know yet quite what they mean)
> 
> Node 0 - Phy level = 37
> Node 1 - Pny level = N/A (this is the box that I ran the test from)
> ...


Those phy levels look great. So do no dropped sessions. If your "mesh" rates are all in the 220-250 range***, there's nothing physically wrong with your set-up, except for perhaps a flaky box. I'd next try to "reset network defaults" on it, reboot it, and then re-assign a static IP.

***The mesh rates for 0,0; 1,1; 2,2; etc. may be lower than the rest, because those are the rates from those devices back to themselves. Don't worry about those.


----------



## Snapaniac (Sep 14, 2010)

I really appreciate the help guys. I love this forum. Here are the numbers from the rest of the test. 

Here are the numbers from the rest of the test

0 1 2 3 4

0 214 218 248 243 244

1 237 236 246 244 244

2 246 219 218 248 244

3 240 223 244 233 246

4 238 221 243 244 219


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> I really appreciate the help guys. I love this forum. Here are the numbers from the rest of the test.
> 
> Here are the numbers from the rest of the test
> 
> ...


That 218 at 0,1; 219 at 2,1; and 221 @ 4,1 are all significantly lower then the others #'s. Could be a sign that something's amiss, or perhaps you were streaming content when you ran the test?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Snapaniac said:


> I really appreciate the help guys. I love this forum. Here are the numbers from the rest of the test.
> 
> Here are the numbers from the rest of the test
> 
> ...


The #1 node looks to have some problems connecting to the other nodes.


----------

